# Remember these Burma shave signs?



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Very popular,in the United States, in the 40s and 50s.

*Burma Shave*

A man, a miss,
A car, a curve.
He kissed the miss,
And missed the curve.
Burma Shave

I'm sure that Burma Shave actually saved some lives. People laughed and then were more careful!
It was a REAL "service" to America, even though it was an advertisement and it was one of the RARE "really useful" ones!

For those who never saw any of the Burma Shave signs, here is a quick lesson in our history of the 1930's and '40's.
Before there were interstates, when everyone drove the old 2 lane roads, Burma Shave signs
would be posted all over the countryside in farmers' fields. They were small red signs with white letters. Five signs, about 100 feet apart, each containing 1 line of a 4 line couplet and the obligatory 5th sign advertising Burma Shave, a popular shaving cream.


DON'T STICK YOUR ELBOW
OUT SO FAR
IT MAY GO HOME
IN ANOTHER CAR.
Burma Shave


TRAINS DON'T WANDER
ALL OVER THE MAP
'CAUSE NOBODY SITS
IN THE ENGINEER'S LAP.
Burma Shave


SHE KISSED THE HAIRBRUSH
BY MISTAKE
SHE THOUGHT IT WAS
HER HUSBAND JAKE.
Burma Shave


DON'T LOSE YOUR HEAD
TO GAIN A MINUTE
YOU NEED YOUR HEAD
YOUR BRAINS ARE IN IT.
Burma Shave


DROVE TOO LONG
DRIVER SNOOZING
WHAT HAPPENED NEXT
IS NOT AMUSING.
Burma Shave


BROTHER SPEEDER
LET'S REHEARSE
ALL TOGETHER
GOOD MORNING, NURSE.
Burma Shave


CAUTIOUS RIDER
TO HER RECKLESS DEAR
LET'S HAVE LESS BULL
AND A LITTLE MORE STEER.
Burma Shave


SPEED WAS HIGH
WEATHER WAS NOT
TIRES WERE THIN
X MARKS THE SPOT.
Burma Shave


THE MIDNIGHT RIDE
OF PAUL FOR BEER
LED TO A WARMER
HEMISPHERE.
Burma Shave


AROUND THE CURVE
LICKETY-SPLIT
BEAUTIFUL CAR
WASN'T IT?
Burma Shave


NO MATTER THE PRICE
NO MATTER HOW NEW
THE BEST SAFETY DEVICE
IN THE CAR IS YOU.
Burma Shave


A GUY WHO DRIVES
A CAR WIDE OPEN
IS NOT THINKIN'
HE'S JUST HOPING
Burma Shave


AT INTERSECTIONS
LOOK EACH WAY
A HARP SOUNDS NICE
BUT IT'S HARD TO PLAY.
Burma Shave


BOTH HANDS ON THE WHEEL
EYES ON THE ROAD
THAT'S THE SKILLFUL
DRIVER'S CODE.
Burma Shave


THE ONE WHO DRIVES
WHEN HE'S BEEN DRINKING
DEPENDS ON YOU
TO DO HIS THINKING.
Burma Shave


CAR IN DITCH
DRIVER IN TREE
THE MOON WAS FULL
AND SO WAS HE.
Burma Shave


PASSING SCHOOL ZONE
TAKE IT SLOW
LET OUR LITTLE
SHAVERS GROW.
Burma Shave


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 3, 2019)

I remember seeing these signs in the long-ago on extended drives through open spaces.  They kept us entertained, and focused to catch the next witticism!


----------



## TravelinMan (Nov 3, 2019)

I remember eagerly watching for those signs while riding from AZ to Mt. Rushmore.  And on the way, who could resist stopping at Wall Drug?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2019)

No burma shave for me, but, "THE THING" in Arizona had to be the highlight of many a trip across the country I made. I first remember spending a quarter to view it, and a few years later, 50 cents. My sister told me she stopped there recently and it has completely changed. Costs 5 bucks now and has a bunch of other weird attractions. Oh well, times change.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 7, 2019)

With all the brains on Madison Avenue seems like they would be able
to find commercial's as effective as the Burma Shave.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2019)




----------

